# Old Spoiler returns, 3 new bbcodes.



## Michael Morris (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok, spoilers have been restored to their original form. Three new codes are available.

Spoiler Block {sblock}

[sblock]This is the spoiler block, now available as a seperate tag[/sblock]
Superscript Text {sup}

SometimesYou need to type above the line

Subscript Text {sub}

And sometimes You need to type below the line


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 25, 2004)

Testing...
 [sblock]Made you click![/sblock]
*Feats:* Lightning Reflexes*B*
*Echo*chohoo...

 Yay!


----------



## Cheiromancer (Nov 29, 2004)

Is there a list somewhere of all these tags?

I recall there being one for a dice roll (that could not be edited), and a few others.


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 29, 2004)

Bottom left hand corner of every page -- look for the little box titled "posting rules," then click on "vB code." That has most of them.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 29, 2004)

The dice tag isn't on that page, though. It works the following way:

 (dice=#dice)#sides(/dice)
 You can roll up to 3 dice. There's also a limit on the sides the dice can have, but I'm not sure which it is.

 (dice=1)20(/dice) rolls 1d20.
 [dice]
 One die roll per post, and no modifiers.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 29, 2004)

Michael, you rock!  Thanks for bringing the superscript in!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 2, 2004)

Cool! This means I can discuss Rathergate here now, right?


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 3, 2004)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> The dice tag isn't on that page, though. It works the following way:
> 
> (dice=#dice)#sides(/dice)
> You can roll up to 3 dice. There's also a limit on the sides the dice can have, but I'm not sure which it is.
> ...




30

[dice]


----------



## Krug (Dec 3, 2004)

Testing.... 

[dice=1]6[/dice]

Uh? So what am I doing wrong?


----------



## trilobite (Dec 3, 2004)

Testing

[dice]

Cool!


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 3, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> Testing....
> 
> [dice]
> 
> Uh? So what am I doing wrong?



  Test by quote...

 EDIT: Unless you changed something in the tag in your edit, you did nothing wrong. I've heard that least one other person has problems with the dice tags (I think in one of Creamsteak's games?)


----------



## Krug (Dec 4, 2004)

I think it's prob I'm in the group Newshound...


----------



## Gez (Dec 8, 2004)

The dice hack is excellent.
[dice]

And the subscript is cool, too, because now, we can type AlSiH2O's name correctly.

[sblock]



Spoiler



Made you click *and* highlight!


 [/sblock]

Edit: Woohoo! Natural 20!


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 9, 2004)

That's pretty cool...

Testing...

[dice=4]6[/dice]

Are there ways to do funky things like 4d6 drop the lowest, or 1d20+5?

Weird, it worked until I edited it from 3d6 to 4d6 -- now it doesn't.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 9, 2004)

As I said above, the dice tag is limited to up to three dice. Editing the dice tag itself will usually remove the result (the tag should have showed only as [dice] during your edit, was that the case?).

 As for "funky things," they'll have to be done manually, such as adding the modifier in. Since we're limited to 3 dice, a 4d6-L roll isn't possible, unless you're doing it in 2 posts (either 3d6 and 1d6, or twice 2d6).


----------



## MerakSpielman (Dec 10, 2004)

Yes, if you edit the dice tags they won't work. This is to prevent cheating. You get one roll and can't change the roll or the results.

[dice]


----------



## Gez (Dec 11, 2004)

Note that the max number of dice, and max number of sides, can be customized by the admins. When the hack was installed at Nothingland (briefly, it disappeared during an update of the software), you could roll something like 12d49 or other weirdnesses.


----------



## reveal (Jan 7, 2005)

Let's see if it works for me since others are having trouble.

[dice=1]20[/dice]

[dice=2]20[/dice]


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 7, 2005)

Ok, the images issue has been addressed (the folder was accidently deleted).


----------



## Gez (Jan 7, 2005)

Could it be possible to up the die limit to 5 dice rather than 3? It would be annoying to post twice just to cast a _magic missile_...


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (Jan 11, 2005)

Here goes nothing:

[dice]


----------

